# Sheffield Ski Village, May 2013



## PCWOX (May 5, 2013)

Bit of history here:
Sheffield Ski Village was an artificial ski slope complex in the Parkwood Springs area of Sheffield, England. It was believed to be the largest artificial ski resort in Europe with a sports shop, bar, restaurant and a range of slopes which include a snowflex nursery slope, a dendix recreational slope and a freestyle park consisting of a half pipe, hip jump, kicker, a quarter pipe and various grind rails. The Sheffield Ski Village was also one of the main training grounds for the Yorkshire Freestyle Squad and many professional freestylers, such as James Woods (slopestyle ski, third place in the European Winter X games, 2010/11) and Andrew Longley (freestyle moguls).

On 29 April 2012, the main building of the Ski Village was destroyed by a fire. The blaze occurred in the early hours of the morning and no-one was injured. On 1 May 2012, a small hut containing controls for the ski lifts was destroyed in a second fire in the early hours of the morning. Then, a few weeks ago, there was another fire at the site. Today, the site remains abandoned and the remaining assets are destroyed bit by bit by the locals. Plans for a new indoor ski facility have not progressed and it is rumoured that the owner has now sold the site anyway. 
A nice relaxed explore this, was expecting to see some local chavs, but no one around at all. Visited with a non-member (my brother). I know this has been done many times now, but still worth ticking off if you are in the area.























































Nice view to the City of Sheffield


----------

